# Any reviews on Bushy Plat Farm livery? Please



## M1nty (14 July 2013)

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about this yard please? 
Bushy Plat Farm livery in Westcott, Dorking, Surrey. Am considering moving there, I ride and drive.
Many thanks


----------



## I<3myboy (26 July 2013)

M1nty said:



			Anyone have anything good or bad to say about this yard please? 
Bushy Plat Farm livery in Westcott, Dorking, Surrey. Am considering moving there, I ride and drive.
Many thanks
		
Click to expand...

Have you been to see it? Bushy Plat is lovely... Do you hack? You can get right onto Ranmore, I think you may have to cross a road...? The yard is lovely and the staff are willing to do your horse how you want not how they think, like most full/ part livery yards. Turn out is good. Boxes decent size. Lovely school, can't remember if its floodlit...? I have alwasy said I would take my boy there when he is due to retire. Its so peaceful but just too far out for me. - hope that helps somewhat?!


----------



## ropa (22 April 2014)

Any other reviews out there?


----------

